# My Belly Hurts



## ma2va92 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ok... pager goes off.. 22yo F states her belly is all cramped up..... the call is about 1/4 mile from my house.. (we are a vol. RS). I heard 3 are enroute to crew hall.. i call in   that I'll respond to the scene......find 22 yo standing on the stairs in the hallway of the house.. holding on to the railing... yelling in pain...ABC's are great.. vitals ... b/p 120/80 p/80 r/16... no meds no alergies... pain started about 2 hours ago.. what have you had to eat? toast and coffee..... any chance your prego... no  no way... when was your last cycle .. hmmmm I think it was Aug. have you had a BM...yup I did a poop this morning   oh but it was just a liile one..( geethanks)...may I palp your belly... as soon as my hand touched her right side.. "O U C H".. don't touch me that hurts...( ok hands off.. lets go back to q&a) what did you have for dinner...mexican stuff...you ever have problems with mexican food ..... yup.. but i only ate a little bit this time...have you ever had cramps like this before.. yup about 2 years ago.... what was going on then...doctor said i need to poop really bad....  have you had any blood showing in stools or any were.... ummmm it hurt so bad i grabe the railing real hard and my finger started bleeding... (geeezzzzz)I hear the squad coming down the road...( tytyty) ok can you walk down the stairs.. and we will get you in the ambulance.. no I can't move. so the 4 of us help the pt.. get her loaded and off she goes... medic on board.. so I head home......a couple hours later I get a call... hey you remember that female with the belly cramps..   yup sure do... well the cramps were a 6lb baby boy... she was full term ...HAHAHA... ..The girl was clueless..... just got out of collage with a double major...( not in medcal field)....... so now I guess she will have belly cramps for the next 20 years..... just had to tall ya.... she was a avg built girl.. being she was arched over while standing on the stairs..no belly was visable .. when i got there.. and not being able to touch her belly..  .. so ever thing was q&a.. I may get her a book for xmass... facts of life for dummy's


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 19, 2004)

LOL.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 19, 2004)

I feel bad for the baby... having a mom who didn't realize she was pregnant?  Imagine what other things she might not realize... (oh, I didn't know it needed to eat... oh, I didnt know I had to CHANGE the diapers).


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 19, 2004)

Erika... you read my mind!!!!

chimp... you took the words out of my mouth!!!!


----------



## EMTstudent (Dec 20, 2004)

I wanna know...how could a woman NOT feel a baby kicking inside of her...especially her bladder??? I mean they take up most of the abdomen!!! Geesh!!!

I can understand when it's early on, it can be mistaken for gas bubbles...but I remember when I was PG, my son kicked me so hard at times I was doubled over in pain!!!

Sometimes you gotta wonder??   <_<  :blink:


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2004)

A delayed LOL on that one.

I'm going to save this post for my future wife and call her "bluff" when she starts puking and being _emotional_ and has the nerve to blame it on pregnancy.

The nerve of some women.   :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Dec 26 2004, 10:42 PM
> * A delayed LOL on that one.
> 
> I'm going to save this post for my future wife and call her "bluff" when she starts puking and being emotional and has the nerve to blame it on pregnancy.
> ...


 Good luck with that, Matt.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Dec 27, 2004)

*It kind of makes you wonder.....not just that she "didn't know" she was pregnant...but no one around this gal didn't notice a thing either. No weight gain? No vomiting? No having to pee a hundred times a day? No difficulty sleeping? No emotional swings? Nothing? All things considered....maybe there wasn't a "father" either. It's a miracle!  :blink: *


----------

